# Female GSD - ID#A130997 Reno, NV



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am a female, tan and black German Shepherd Dog. I am estimated to be 2 years old. I have been at the shelter since Dec 23, 2008.

2 year old female German Shepherd. Weight 53 lbs
This friendly girl is very quiet and calm in her kennel but she really has lots of energy once outside. She's not a retriever but she will chase after a ball. She is very attentive and wanting to please and will jump up for attention. Her attentiveness, eagerness to please, and intelligence are attributes that would make her very responsive to obedience training.

http://www.petharbor.com/WelcomeFrameSet.htm


----------

